
LED bulbs are about to be everywhere - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/the_juice/2016/02/led_bulbs_are_about_to_be_everywhere.html
======
orionblastar
We have a ceiling fan that has a dimmer switch. It can't use CFL bulbs or LED
bulbs but incandescent bulbs so that they dim. The CFL or LED bulbs that do
dim cost more money.

I tried LED bulbs and they didn't emit as much light as the incandescent bulbs
they replaced, I found that you have to find bulbs with the right amount of
lumens [https://www.earthled.com/pages/lumens-watts-and-buying-
light...](https://www.earthled.com/pages/lumens-watts-and-buying-lightbulbs-
in-the-21st-century)

Watts don't mean anything anymore it is lumens that count.

CFL bulbs burn out on me, and you have to twist them by the base or it breaks
the glass.

I imagine that the LED technology has advanced now that it can use more lumens
and a brighter light. The LED bulbs that I tried were expensive and didn't
emit enough light.

Some children's toys like the EZ-Bake Oven or Popcorn Maker uses incandescent
bulbs to use their heat to cook things. The heat from the bulb bakes cakes or
pops popcorn. But I guess with LED bulbs replacing them these toys won't work
anymore.

------
angersock
One wonders if they'll have the same carefully-baked MTBF that the old bulbs
had.

